# what tubes are best?



## lacey (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi am new to this! I plan to make my own slingshot, i was looking on ebay for tubes i heard black are best? what would suit me most i want to use it for hunting small game and long distance target practice? so fast and powerful!? Below are a few links to tubes i have found will ye let me know what ye think thanks very much. jack

http://www.ebay.ie/itm/Neoprene-Rubber-Tube-6-2mm-ID-x-12-2mm-OD-x-5mtrs-Black-Tubing-Hose-/221137205748?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item337ccdf9f4

http://www.ebay.ie/itm/25-FEET-5-16-LATEX-RUBBER-TUBING-SURGICAL-GRADE-NEW-/130785582911?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e736d9f3f

http://www.ebay.ie/itm/25-FEET-1-8-LATEX-RUBBER-TUBING-SURGICAL-GRADE-NEW-/130785582485?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e736d9d95

http://www.ebay.ie/itm/Pure-Latex-Gum-Rubber-Tubing-Catapult-3050-3mm-id-5mm-od-VERY-FAST-1m-length-/190794751493?pt=UK_SportingGoods_Hunting_ShootingSports_ET&hash=item2c6c40de05

thanks again!!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. There are also vendors here that sell the right tubes. ( Tex, Simpleshot, ect.)


----------



## Forbes (Dec 26, 2012)

Hey welcome to the forum

I heard that theraband gold was the but i also heard that it just comes down what you prefer but im still a newbie, i myself use the black rectangular tubing.

Hope all works out for you.

Cheers, Forbes.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Get red thera tubing. I take down rabbits and squrriels with with. It can destroy a bird. Its effective at nice ranges. I cut mine 10-15 inches long


----------



## beaverman (Dec 20, 2012)

breagle23 said:


> Get red thera tubing. I take down rabbits and squrriels with with. It can destroy a bird. Its effective at nice ranges. I cut mine 10-15 inches long


you are cutting those bands way too freakin long!


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I'd start with 1842 black tubes from dankung. There's plenty of zip there. Theta tube red is not a good starting point for a beginner, your hands will get sore and your accuracy may suffer from straining too hard. Jim at performance catapults will sell 1842 tubesets


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

beaverman said:


> breagle23 said:
> 
> 
> > Get red thera tubing. I take down rabbits and squrriels with with. It can destroy a bird. Its effective at nice ranges. I cut mine 10-15 inches long
> ...


Not if he's using a really long draw.


----------



## beaverman (Dec 20, 2012)

M_J said:


> beaverman said:
> 
> 
> > breagle23 said:
> ...


a 90 inch draw?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

beaverman said:


> M_J said:
> 
> 
> > beaverman said:
> ...


At 450% stretch we're talking 45-65" draw.

And from his comments it's obviously working for him.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I cut TB tubes 11 inches. Subtract 2 inches for the fork and 3/4 inch for the pouch and I end up with just over 8 inches pull.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Manly men! :bowdown:


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

There are so many different tubes out there.

Everybody has a reason to prefer one or the other.

You need to find the one you like.

I'm still struggling to find the 'perfect' one.

Keep searching this forum and probably you'll find your answer.

You need to keep in mind to match your elastic to your ammo size/weight.


----------



## lacey (Feb 7, 2013)

hi thanks guys for the replys! i didnt think id even get 1!! ok so 2 things..... how do i find/contact ''jim performance catapults will sell 1842 tubesets'' ?

and would the roll of tube off ebay not be cheaper and the fact id have a good bit so i can experiment with lenght and have some spares? if so what ye think is best quality and most suitable for me? thanks again!! jack


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

So far I've used 2050, 2040, 1725, 1842, and Tex's Light tubes. All things considered, for single sets I prefer 1745, and for doubles 1842 is wicked snappy.


----------

